#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-17
<icoexist_> Heyo! I did some tinkering and removed plank, but then didn't like the task management in the budgie menu so I brought it back. I do get an error saying "/etc/profile.d/vte.sh" is missing, and opened up .bashrc to check it out. Is this .bashrc important or can I remove it with minimal issues?
<icoexist_> I don't know if this posted, but I'll throw it out again!
<Budgie^Smore> so I am trying out the 17.04 release and I am stuck in a login loop :-/
<fossfreedom> just a vanilla install?
<fossfreedom> nothing changed?
<Budgie^Smore> yup
<fossfreedom> real hardware install?
<Budgie^Smore> it is running in a VirtualBox VM if that matters
<fossfreedom> what version of virtualbox?
<Budgie^Smore> latest, 5.18
<Budgie^Smore> 5.1.18 even
<fossfreedom> have you ticked 3D graphics acceleration?
<Budgie^Smore> yes
<fossfreedom> untick it
<Budgie^Smore> OK and I just noticed it only has 33MB of vram when I could have sworn I maxed that out
<Budgie^Smore> going to have to play with budgie later :-/ running into too many issues right now probably due to VirtualBox though
<elopio> Hello.
<elopio> fossfreedom: I sent you an email a couple of weeks ago about testing days on ubuntu on air, but got no reply.
<elopio> last time we talked about ubuntu mate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75zgIVHkXRA
<elopio> I would like to talk this friday about budgie. Are you interested?
<enoch85> hey!
<enoch85> ping fossfreedom :)
<enoch85> I'm surprised that this channel is so quiet
<fossfreedom> enoch85: aye - we haven't really publicised the room. We should really.
<enoch85> fossfreedom, I'm even more surprised you didn't do that actually
<fossfreedom> agree.  on the list ... getting longer
<elopio> fossfreedom: so, no?
<fossfreedom> elopio: to be honest I didnt really understand the email ... and myself and the team are swamped with 17.04 support issues at the moment to consider this.
<fossfreedom> what are we trying to achieve here?
<enoch85> Hey, just noticed that Budgie doesn't recognize when I put headphones in
<enoch85> I have to use PVC to enable it and switch to headphons
<enoch85> I'm on this driver: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/9406/Audio-Intel-HD-Audio-Controller-Realtek-
<enoch85> anyone else with this issue?
<fossfreedom> realtek drivers are a real pain - cause no end of issues
<fossfreedom> enoch85: I would recommend this question be posted on Ask Ubuntu - this would be a common issue across all ubuntu variants so should get an answer hopefully
<elopio> fossfreedom: we just want to show people the kind of things that are happening in the free software community. We talk for ~30 minutes with a free software devs, and explain how to help.
<elopio> I am personally interested in people contributing to ubuntu flavours.
<fossfreedom> k - friday you said?  what time?
<elopio> fossfreedom: you choose the time.
<enoch85> fossfreedom, ok
<fossfreedom> It will have to be in the evening - impossible during the daytime - 1900 BST (UK summertime)
<elopio> fossfreedom: works for me. If you are sure you can make it, I'll send the invites and prepare things on ubuntuonair.
<fossfreedom> sure
<elopio> thanks.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-18
<n-iCe> hi hi
<n-iCe> anyone around?
<Joker2017> hello...
<Joker2017> Newbie here. Installed Ubuntu Budgie yesterday on my laptop.
<Joker2017> Budgie is really impressive.
<Joker2017> quite fast and snappy.
<fossfreedom_> Joker2017: cheers for the feedback.  Always appreciated!
<Joker2017> thanks for this really well constructed distro.
<fossfreedom_> :)
<Joker2017> how is it different from Solus Budgie?
<Joker2017> and in term of resource usage where does it rank in comparison with LXDE, XFCE and MATE?
<fossfreedom_> size of the app repository, fixed release schedule probably the main areas of difference
<fossfreedom_> budgie sits between xfce and gnome-shell
<Joker2017> ok. It means it is slightly heavier than xfce?
<Joker2017> can it be used on really old computers?
<fossfreedom_> how old is "old"?
<Joker2017> I have a 11 years old laptop, runs on Intel Celeron M Single core 1.5 Ghz cpu, 2 GBs RAM and 40 GBs HDD.
<Joker2017> I have already installed 64 bit version of Ubuntu Budgie on my new laptop. Really enjoying it.
<fossfreedom_> memory is the key here
<fossfreedom_> so 2GB is the min spec
<Joker2017> ok
<fossfreedom_> the key is what you use the desktop for
<fossfreedom_> so if you are into video editing ... the perhaps you might want to consider a better laptop
<Joker2017> browsing, office use, multimedia. But, not for games.
<fossfreedom_> general stuff like you say - will work nicely.
<Joker2017> No. I use both of these laptops for basic home and office use.
<Joker2017> ok.
<fossfreedom_> basically try - if it works for you - great...
<Joker2017> do all the changes made in Budgie desktop by Solus team get incorporated in Ubuntu Budgie also?
<Joker2017> ok
<fossfreedom_> if not ... try xfce/lxde based distros instead
<Joker2017> ok
<fossfreedom_> yes - same budgie-desktop code base
<Joker2017> ok
<Joker2017> do I need to install Ubuntu Software Centre in U Budgie?
<Joker2017> to get more apps.
<fossfreedom_> ubuntu budgie comes with gnome-software centre by default
<Joker2017> ok. Installing other software centres not necessary?
<fossfreedom_> if you are comfortable with terminal ... or use something like synaptic - you've got lots of options
<Joker2017> I am not that comfortable with terminal.
<Joker2017> btw, any particular advatages of Ubuntu Budgie over Solus Budgie?
<fossfreedom_> I'm perhaps the wrong person to ask.  Try both - see what fits with you.
<Joker2017> ok
<Joker2017> btw, is Budgie available for 16.04.2 also?
<fossfreedom_> yes - https://ubuntubudgie.org/downloads
<Joker2017> ok. It is available.
<Joker2017> thanks a lot.
<Joker2017> of all the flavors of Ubuntu I like this a lot.
<Joker2017> have tried lubuntu, xubuntu, unity and mate so far.
<polibus> hi anyone have tried skippy-xd with budgie 17.04
<polibus> ??
<fossfreedom_> yes
<fossfreedom_> why?
<polibus> the mouse binding works to you??
<fossfreedom_> never used the mouse binding - always keyboard
<polibus> sorry not the binding to lounch skippy but the "focus" option and the other
<fossfreedom_> I've never used skippy in anyway other than via the keyboard - so sorry, can't help here.
<polibus> ok
<giang> more people in gitter, right ?
<fossfreedom> yes
<giang> well, my friends use differient chat app, like facebook, skype
<giang> google hangout sometimes
<giang> so pidgin is my choice to solve that problems, one chat client to handle them all
<giang> but pudgin is not support gitter
<giang> fortunatetly, ubutu budgie has irc
<fossfreedom> giang: gitter has an IRC bridge - https://irc.gitter.im/
<giang> let me try
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-19
<enoch85> fossfreedom, why do you use gitter as the primary chat when IRC is the most common one?
<enoch85> is it a personal choice?
<fossfreedom> IRC is kind of a very teccy solution - people have to use bouncers to receive replies etc
<fossfreedom> gitter - easy to use - just login talk, leave, comeback everything still there
<curtis> anyone here install  to a MS Surface?
<fossfreedom> curtis: sorry - never tried
<curtis> going to the gitter board to see
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-20
<Ben__> Anybody mind helping me with hardware errors on Ryzen when booting the 17.04 installer?
<Ben__> Repeating IRQ 07 Trap warnings..
<Ben__> I'll ask again at a better time.  Have a good one.
<Novice> hello... please help me.
<Novice> I am using Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 now.
<Novice> I installed Lubuntu Desktop on top of Budgie. But, didn't like it and removed it.
<Novice> I feel some components are still remaining. Please guide me in removing those.
<enoch85> hey, how can I put new tabs in actual tabs | tab | tab | tab instead of _ tab _ tab _ tab?
<fossfreedom> enoch85: not really following what you are trying to-do
<enoch85> fossfreedom, I want tabs like in Chrome instead of having to press a menu with the tabs
<enoch85> like on any other linux dist
<fossfreedom> ?? sorry - still don't understand :/
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-21
<elopio> fossfreedom: I'm setting up the hangout. I'll send you the link when I'm done.
<fossfreedom> thanks
<elopio> fossfreedom: check your email. And feel free to send the link to anyone else that wants to attend.
<fossfreedom> got it
<elopio> thanks a lot for coming! A lot of interesting things to try now :)
<fossfreedom> cheers for having us.  Maybe we can do this again sometime elopio
<elopio> fossfreedom: any time! Whenever you have something to show, send me aping.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-22
<rania> hi, fossfreedom!
<fossfreedom> rania: long time no hear.  hope all is well!
<rania> All is well, fossfreedom. I hope you too
<fossfreedom> sure.  busy busy.  working on getting the new release of budgie-desktop for 16.04/16.10 and 17.04.  keeps me out of trouble
<rania> Congratulation for Ubuntu Budgie release! Some communities in my country discussing this project on their groups
<rania> Busy mean thinking, haha...
<rania> Can i do something to help you?
<fossfreedom> cheers.  It has been an exciting time.
<fossfreedom> sure - could you knock up a quick banner for the 10.3 release of budgie-desktop ?
<rania> sure, i'll create soon
<fossfreedom> many thanks!
<rania> just send to me the content that should i load in the banner
<fossfreedom> rania - just something along the lines of "v10.3 budgie-desktop is released for all 16.04 / 16.10 / 17.04 Ubuntu users" ... maybe a bit wordy but I'm sure you get the idea.
<rania> i'll chat you later, to fix the content. So i can create as soon as possible.
<rania> i'll take a rest, haha... here 01.12 AM so early morning to think
<fossfreedom> late - have a good nights rest!
<jbicha> fossfreedom: FYI, bug 1683016
<ubottu> bug 1683016 in Ubuntu GNOME "Zesty: Touchpad natural scrolling doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683016
<jbicha> maybe Fix Released is the wrong status, but I don't think it's fixable for zesty…
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-17
<VinceVon> hello everyone, where should I go to discuss feature requests?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-18
<Stabington_work> Goos sY
<Stabington_work> Good day*
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-19
<wallen_> Hello, I am configuring my keyboard shortcuts after installing budgie. I noticed that the usual shortcut to switch between windows of the same application group (alt+key_above_tab) seems to work only for certain applications (e.g.: terminator), while it does not work for others (e.g.: chromium, intellij, android studio). Any ideas?
<fossfreedom_> wallen_: have you got the windows previews applet enabled (on the panel in budgie-settings) ?
<wallen_> fossfreedom: I can only find the window move or the workspace switcher applets, am I missing packages?
<fossfreedom_> 18.04 wallen_ ?
<wallen_> yEP
<fossfreedom_> was this a minimal install or a normal install?
<wallen_> it was a normal ubuntu install
<fossfreedom_> k - and you haven't got the windows previews applet available to add to the panel ? Check in budgie-welcome - software - budgie applets if it is installed
<wallen_> I actually just installed budgie-welcome (I installed budgie by apt-installing budgie-desktop) since it wasn't a dependency by the looks of it. It prompts me for the installation of the SNAP package and for a reboot, I will restart it later since I can't at the moment, thanks for the help thoguh :-) I'll report back
<wallen_> Budgie is amazing though, so much snappier than gnome on my machine
<xincognito10[m]> yeah
<xincognito10[m]> my favorite feature is the transparent panels. Makes the os look so clean and professional, like elementary oos
<xincognito10[m]> *OS
<fossfreedom_> wallen_: ah - good - that was confusing me - yeah - if you just install budgie-desktop you get the vanilla setup without any other packages like budgie-welcome, pocillo theme etc etc
<GuiToris> hey, is it safe to upgrade to a newer release?
<fossfreedom> GuiToris, stable is next week.  Last minute fixes will be put in during the last week
<GuiToris> fossfreedom, one time I upgraded and I couldn't start my computer anymore
<GuiToris> I needed to reinstall it
<GuiToris> I have 16.04 installed on my computer
<fossfreedom> generally it is recommended that users sitting on a LTS release upgrade when prompted at 18.04.1 - i.e. mid July.  This allows for things to settle down
<GuiToris> oh, am I going to be noticed?
<fossfreedom> not sure I understand.  "noticed?"
<GuiToris> will Budgie offer an upgrade?
<fossfreedom> yes - regular upgrade mechanism
<GuiToris> does regular upgrade mechanism make my 16.04 18.04?
<fossfreedom> yes
<GuiToris> that's great, thanks
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-20
<lakesudepark> Hello how can I use concurrency in booting process
<lakesudepark> ubuntu budgie 18
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-21
<silverlion> aloha everybody - wanted to stop by and contratulate you on your work with the distro. havent had it on my screen until yesterday and instandly made a secondary system with it
<silverlion> aloha pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey silverlion
<silverlion> hope you're doing fine ;)
<silverlion> just installed budgie on my secondary system - after learning about the distro yesterday
<pavlushka> silverlion: that's great :)
<silverlion> seriously considering it as my private workarea
<silverlion> as you might have noticed from my whois I'm not unfamiliar with *buntu projects
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> silverlion: good luck with your budgie :)
<silverlion> pavlushka: might come on here more frequently
<silverlion> good evening
<dabba> alright so first and foremost I really enjoy the ubuntu budgie experience, been a convert since I tried it a couple of months back.  but I ran into a bit of issue on my dual boot laptop....
<dabba> I had to reinstall windows 10 to clear out crud and manufacturer software bloat - in doing so, somehow, the /boot partition got stepped on and now bios does not read it as a bootable OS
<dabba> the OS was installed with LUKS encryption on everything other that /boot - and when I load into a live usb and run BootRepair, no joy
<dabba> Wondering if anyone might have some nifty tip or trick to rescue my budgie system without the complete reinstall - some data on the system I'd like to not lose.  if I HAVE to reinstall fully, I can always pull the data off of the partition before hand but I'm hoping to avoid it
<dabba> should I bring this query to the regular ubuntu channel to field it there beforehand?
<dabba> and for a little further clarification, the /boot partition seems to be intact and toggling the boot flag and esp flag on the partition using gparted yielded no change
<mpmc> fossfreedom: phillw has asked me to ask if you would like hosting space for iso images, he offers it to all linux distros. Pop onto #phillw-social and chat to him if you're interested :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-22
<tuxlion> good morning
<tuxlion> good morning pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello tuxlion
<pavlushka> and morning
<pavlushka> bbl
<fossfreedom> mpmc, thanks for heads up!
